# Canada Pension Disability Benefits



## doomed_78 (28 Sep 2020)

Do I qualify for the Canada Pension Disability Benefit if I am DEC, 36 years old and receiving Income replacement benefit?Would this affect my current benefits through VAC?Any help or guidance would be appreciated 🙏


----------



## CampCricket (12 Oct 2020)

My situation is similar. I am on ELB and was moved to DEC last year. I applied for CPP disability and qualified. I had a letter from health Canada showing I was not suitable to return to work. So that helped. I was also instructed by SISIP to apply upon my release and then again to reapply after all my VAC benefits were determined. I qualified the second time. My CPP is clawed back by SISIP so it doesn’t benefit me directly. However, qualifying for that helped qualify me for the DTC disability tax credit that gives me over $10,000 in tax credits saving me over 3000 a year in income tax... so that is great... so no immediate benefit to qualifying... especially if VAC all ready decided you meet DEC


----------

